# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Huế tổ chức tái hiện Lễ tế Xã Tắc năm 2013

## hieunt

Trung tâm Bảo tồn Di tích Cố đô Huế sẽ tổ chức tái hiện Lễ tế Xã Tắc năm 2013 vào lúc 20h00 ngày 02/4/2013 (tức nhằm ngày 22 tháng 2 năm Quý Tỵ) tại Đàn Xã Tắc, phường Thuận Hòa, thành phố Huế.



Việc tái hiện Lễ tế Xã tắc mục đích nhằm bảo tồn một nghi lễ cung đình truyền thống, tôn vinh nền nông nghiệp nước nhà, tôn vinh văn hóa truyền thống của Việt Nam.

Lễ tế đàn Xã Tắc gồm các nghi thức tế tự: Lễ Quán tẩy (rửa tay tẩy trần), Lễ Thượng hương (dâng hương), Lễ Nghinh trần (rước thần đến dự), Lễ Điện ngọc bạch (dâng ngọc trắng), Lễ Truyền chúc (đọc chúc văn), Lễ Hiến tước (dâng rượu), Lễ Phú tộ (hưởng lộc), Lễ Triệt soạn (hạ cỗ), Lễ Tống thần (đưa tiễn thần) và Lễ Tư chúc bạch soạn (đốt chúc văn, ngọc lụa, bài vị). Sau lễ tế, nhân dân và du khách tiến lên đàn thắp hương cầu nguyện./.

Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue 
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào du lịch Huế_

----------


## hcpro

Ở huế thật lắm lễ hội đặc trưng và hấp dẫn

----------


## thientai206

Huế lúc nào cũng có nhiều cái hay, đồ ăn thì ngon, rẻ, đường phố thì sạch & nhiều cây, con ng lại thân thiện nữa, yêu Huế mất rồi

----------

